# Duck Harvest Data by State



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Harvest Data via another site and Avian Quest

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... adid=51557

2001-02 State Duck Harvest Rankings

1. Louisiana - 2,056,857 
2. Texas - 1,483,650 
3. Arkansas - 1,123,766 
4. California - 964,183 
5. North Dakota - 694,712 
6. Minnesota - 647,110 
7. Missouri - 487,120 
8. Illinois - 445,294 
9. Washington - 332,754 
10. Michigan - 304,002 
11. Tennessee - 303,233 
12. South Dakota - 290,787 
13. Oregon - 275,842 
14. South Carolina - 254,056 
15. Wisconsin - 253,040 
16. Iowa - 248,983 
17. Mississippi - 245,025 
18. Oklahoma - 242,022 
19. Kansas - 240,720 
20. Nebraska - 223,742

2001-02 State Duck Harvest Rankings by Change from 2000-01 Season

1. Colorado +61% 
2. New Hampshire +52% 
3. Maine +49% 
4. Indiana +32% 
5. Minnesota +21% 
6. North Dakota +19% 
7. Iowa +19% 
8. Montana +17% 
9. South Dakota +17% 
10. Pennsylvania +15% 
11. Washington +11% 
12. Wyoming +11% 
13. Texas +9% 
14. Idaho +8% 
15. Kentucky +7% 
16. Florida +6% 
17. Vermont +6% 
18. Connecticut +5% 
19. New York +3% 
20. Missouri +2% 
21. Utah +2% 
22. Michigan +1% 
23. Hawaii -0% (no season) 
24. Ohio -0% 
25. West Virginia -0% 
26. South Carolina -2% 
27. California -3% 
28. New Jersey -4% 
29. Wisconsin -5% 
30. Kansas -6% 
31. Illinois -6% 
32. Nevada -8% 
33. Oregon -9% 
34. Alaska -12% 
35. Nebraska -15% 
36. Louisiana -18% 
37. Maryland -18% 
38. Oklahoma -22% 
39. Arkansas -25% 
40. Rhode Island -27% 
41. Tennessee -27% 
42. Arizona -28% 
43. New Mexico -30% 
44. Georgia -30% 
45. North Carolina -35% 
46. Alabama -36% 
47. Delaware -36% 
48. Virginia -36% 
49. Massachusetts -40% 
50. Mississippi -61%


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

You don't believe all his crapola do you ??? I thought we had this many NR's ???

State Hunters/ Harvest / Brd/Huntr 
Louisiana - 96,890/ 2,056,857 / 21.23 
North Dakota - 33,905/ 694,712 / 20.49 
Arkansas - 64,314/ 1,123,766 / 17.47 
California - 74,335/ 964,183 / 12.97 
Missouri - 40,924/ 487,120 / 11.90 
Oklahoma - 20,377/ 242,022 / 11.88 
South Carolina - 22,788/ 254,056 / 11.15 
Texas - 144,495/ 1,483,650 / 10.27 
Mississippi - 24,755/ 245,025 / 9.90 
Washington - 33,668/ 332,754 / 9.88 
Florida - 16,420/ 152,087 / 9.26 
Kansas - 26,067/ 240,720 / 9.23 
South Dakota - 32,658/ 290,787 / 8.90 
Oregon - 31,791/ 275,842 / 8.68 
Alabama - 16,922/ 143,685 / 8.49 
Tennessee - 36,301/ 303,233 / 8.35 
Idaho - 23,025/ 190,493 / 8.27 
Illinois - 53,849/ 445,294 / 8.27 
Iowa - 31,073/ 248,983 / 8.01 
Maine - 10,482/ 82,674 / 7.89 
New Jersey - 11,433/ 82,977 / 7.26 
Arizona - 5,853/ 41,915 / 7.16 
New Mexico - 4,695/ 33,576 / 7.15 
Rhode Island - 1,586/ 11,184 / 7.05 
North Carolina - 29,539/ 206,805 / 7.00 
Nebraska - 32,974/ 223,742 / 6.79 
Utah - 28,267/ 191,398 / 6.77 
Montana - 21,215/ 136,584 / 6.44 
Delaware - 7,061/ 45,282 / 6.41 
Vermont - 4,276/ 26,937 / 6.30 
Alaska - 9,993/ 61,869 / 6.19 
Kentucky - 19,405/ 118,558 / 6.11 
Maryland - 28,701/ 160,527 / 5.59 
Indiana - 27,542/ 141,743 / 5.15 
New York - 39,582/ 196,301 / 4.96 
Virginia - 21,408/ 103,623 / 4.84 
Wyoming - 9,994/ 47,977 / 4.80 
Nevada - 7,037/ 33,740 / 4.79 
Minnesota - 136,368/ 647,110 / 4.75 
Michigan - 65,056/ 304,002 / 4.67 
Colorado - 45,013/ 190,598 / 4.23 
Georgia - 22,845/ 95,668 / 4.19 
Massachusetts - 8,709/ 33,848 / 3.89 
New Hampshire - 4,769/ 18,244 / 3.83 
Wisconsin - 71,219/ 253,040 / 3.55 
Connecticut - 5,824/ 20,487 / 3.52 
Ohio - 32,596/ 112,499 / 3.45 
West Virginia - 1,967/ 6,470 / 3.29 
Pennsylvania - 49,748/ 129,083 / 2.59


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

He must be basing his numbers on actual duck stamp sales in that state. If you add the 30,000 NRs (how many buy their Fed stamp in their home state?), the ducks shot per hunter drop in half.

Historically, I believe the NDG&F data typically shows an average ducks/hunter harvest rates of about 6 - 9 ducks per hunter.

Louisiana, Arkansas, and Texas shoot a hell of a lot of ducks. Total and per hunter.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Here is the explanation right from AQ's report over on the other forum. It explains that non-resident stamps get tallied in the home state. Therefore, the hunters and birds/hunter numbers are not reliable on a state by state basis.

Waterfowl Hunters by State 
Here are the "potential" waterfowl hunters per state for the 2001-2002 hunting season. This comes from duck stamp sales minus stamps sold to collectors and art houses. Stamps sold to non-residents get tallied in the state where the stamp is purchased. About 10-20% of these hunters report NOT actively hunting waterfowl despite buying a duck stamp. Another 10-20% report not killing any waterfowl.


----------

